# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Extracting Files

## Bessie

How to extract files from SCCS in UNIX operating system? I want to know the command for achieving this purpose.

----------


## Bessie

To retrieve an SCCS file in UNIX you can use the get command. There are many options available with get command. One of the options is –p.
For example
Get –p a.main.c
The above would write the laterst version of the source file stored in a.main.c to the terminal. If you want to edit, you can use the –e option of get command.

----------

